# Gut loading Butterworms



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I like to buy butterworms for the occasional treats for my Leos. I know they will keep for several weeks in the fridge but I would like to gut load them before feeding - what will they eat. Also some of them are sometimes a bit small so what can I feed them to make them grow (and don't say fertilizer:lol2 Many thanks for any replies :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

u cant they only eat one type of laef


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

as above they come from south america and are breed over there on one type of tree a trebor tree or something.


----------

